# Solderseal connectors



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Has anyone used these before?









Read a couple of good reviews, saves a lot of time and hassle
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Connector-Wate ... ljaz10cnVl


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I've used the smallest ones in guitar wiring a couple of times, they're pretty good.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, quite convenient to use.
Hoggy.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank's guys, I've ordered a pack and will report back


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Another positive vote here.
Very handy to have in the tool box. 
I've used them on my motorbike's, audio wiring, generator repair, the list goes on.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Recently posted YouTube video on how they work. One important note, the method he demonstrates is incorrect! The ends of the wires should NOT be meshed into each other as the solder will not wett properly. The correct method is using a lap-splice where the ends are placed side-by-side against each other.

*Heat Shrink Solder Butt Connector Test*


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't get that guys logic, he goes on about how they're probably no good for any high current applications and reckons the joint isn't that good but he never bothers to get a multimeter out and compare conductivity. When I've used these I've checked with the meter and get the same reading from 2 ends of a fresh wire as with wire joined with these.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> I don't get that guys logic, he goes on about how they're probably no good for any high current applications and reckons the joint isn't that good but he never bothers to get a multimeter out and compare conductivity. When I've used these I've checked with the meter and get the same reading from 2 ends of a fresh wire as with wire joined with these.


A soldered joint is always a compromise, especially if a cable is prone to flex such as within a car environment and the associated vibrations that entails.

Soldered joints are brittle and will fatigue if exposed to this. Solder will also melt under fault conditions.

There's no substitute for continuity.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I've used these solder & heat shrink butt connectors hundreds of times on car and motorbike wiring, all I can say is that they work brilliantly and I've never had a failure in over 5 years of use.

The way they work is that you strip the insulation from the cables needing to be joined, paying attention to the colour coding which reflects the wire gauge being joined and consequent shrink of the connector. Most often I use the red band connectors which suit the cables commonly used on cars and bikes. The stripped cables are pushed in from either side past the solder ring so that they overlap. Next I use an electric hot air gun/paint striper for 10 seconds or so until the solder ring is seen to have melted and absorbed into the wires, by this stage the shrink wrap will have done its job and you just need to let the joint cool for a minute or so. If you are really fastidious you can also slide a section of heat shrink insulation tubing over the top and apply more heat from the hot air gun.

I don't see how one of these joints could crack, break or otherwise fail in normal use and they are way better than crimped joints.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

gunner said:


> I don't see how one of these joints could crack, break or otherwise fail in normal use and they are way better than crimped joints.


https://millennialdiyer.com/articles/mo ... or-solder/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

leopard said:


> gunner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how one of these joints could crack, break or otherwise fail in normal use and they are way better than crimped joints.
> ...


Very interesting.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Both methods can be used but it has to be done correctly. In my experience 99% of the failures were not because of the type of splice, but were directly attributed to the lack of skill of the operator.

https://standards.nasa.gov/standard/nasa/nasa-std-87394

*Workmanship Standard for Crimping, Interconnecting Cables, Harnesses and Wiring (PDF)*
https://standards.nasa.gov/file/2615/do ... n=2TwNY-Aq

_NASA-STD-8739.4 ~ 19. SPLICING ~ 19.1 General:
Splices may be configured as a simple splice, having one conductor joined to another conductor, or as a complex splice with one or more conductors joined to one or more other conductors. Splices may be completed using crimping or soldering processes._


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's still a compromise though, NASSA implying that they'd prefer to see a continuous run of cabling vs a jointed effort..


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I think there's a danger of missing the point here, which was initially about SolderSeal connectors used for joining two pieces of wire together. The SolderSeal connection ensures the integrity of the joint by a) melting solder between the wires and b) using shrink-wrap around the wires to secure them into place. This method seems entirely satisfactory for joining two pieces of wire and can be further enhanced by addling another layer of shrink wrap tube on top.

I agree with the comments regarding soldered vs crimped terminals and personally I always crimp when using pre insulated spade and other types of terminal. The key to success is to use a decent wire stripper and a ratchet crimp tool with the correct anvil to ensure sufficient compression of the wire in the terminal housing. For additional security I usually add a 2cm length of shrink wrap tube to cover the wire and first few mm of the terminal.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow!
Thanks guys. A very interesting read and a lot to take in.

For what it's worth, I tested these out and I like them. I used them to splice in my aftermarket gauges.
I did end up buying a new heat gun as mine (Paint stripper gun type) was a bit unwieldy.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-Hot-Air ... 2749.l2649
Much easier with a smaller heat gun


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ leopard - Agreed. Obviously a continuous wire is the best option as noted in their specification. However we're talking about a situation that requires a splice. In which case both terminal connectors or solder-seal connector are an acceptable alternative to replacing the entire conductor.

_7.2.32 The use of splices in a harness design should be minimized as much as possible. The simplest and most reliable wiring design is one that results in the routing of a dedicated, continuous, and unbroken conductor from point to point._


----------

